# knitted baby cardigan pattern



## bluegrassbass

I would like to knit this baby sweater,but can't find the pattern.I found the sweater on design proposals.Does anyone have this pattern or know where I could buy it.I would really appreciate hearing from you.Nancy


----------



## knitnscribble

this is very similar, but it's not exactly the same
http://kelbournewoolens.com/lucille.html


----------



## Linda6885

If it helps in a search...the stitches /pattern used is a feather and fan with a reverse stockinette stitch (purl side, on right side) knit plain horizontially between. That is why it puffs out and almost hides the feather and fan. The yoke is called a horizontal knit ribb (knit 4 rows on right side, purl 4 rows on right side, may have been done in the round from top down)


----------



## knitnscribble

Linda6885 said:


> If it helps in a search...the stitches /pattern used is a feather and fan with a reverse stockinette stitch (purl side, on right side) knit plain horizontially between. That is why it puffs out and almost hides the feather and fan. The yoke is called a horizontal knit ribb (knit 4 rows on right side, purl 4 rows on right side, may have been done in the round from top down)


Thanks, that's what I looked for on Ravelry, feather and fan, but wasn't able to locate the exact thing. Am wondering if the Paton's pattern Lace shell sweater is it, but there is no photo. ???


----------



## loriekennedy

thats really pretty!!


----------



## bluegrassbass

Thanks.I appreciate you sending the pattern.Nancy


----------



## bluegrassbass

Thanks for the information.


----------



## littletreasure

Go to www.kadiejadeknittingdesigns.com (Pattern #45) and you will find a pattern that is just what you are looking for. I've done it a couple of times and it is lovely (ignore the fact it says it is for a BOY!). Good luck.


----------



## bluegrassbass

Thank you so much for finding the pattern.I can't wait to get started on it


----------



## Emily xx

Please could you email this patten to me [email protected] I love it and I want to do it for my sister newborn baby asap xxx


----------



## harpreet

hey can you pls send me the above pattern for baby sweater


----------



## Linda6885

Emily xx said:


> Please could you email this patten to me [email protected] I love it and I want to do it for my sister newborn baby asap xxx


go to
http://www.kadiejadeknittingdesigns.com (Pattern #45) 
You can get the pattern there.


----------



## angelicaez

emili si es que a tienes el patron de knitted baby cardigan sweaterdesign proposals.Does podrias mandarme el patron del punto lo he buscado mucho y no lo encuentro y no tengo targetas para poder comprarlo voy a ser abuelita pronto y me gustaria tejer una manta con este punto gracias de ante mano


----------



## galaxycraft

Scroll to the bottom - last one on the page.
http://kadiejadeknittingdesigns.com/category_16/6/Baby-Boys.htm


----------



## Marie de Klerk

Did you get hold of the pattern. I am looking for this pattern aswell


----------



## BobzMum

galaxycraft said:


> Scroll to the bottom - last one on the page.
> http://kadiejadeknittingdesigns.com/category_16/6/Baby-Boys.htm


The link is here, and in several of the previous posts.
The pattern you're looking for is "Pattern Number #45"

You need to purchase the pattern from the designer's website and it will be posted to you.


----------



## galaxycraft

Marie de Klerk said:


> Did you get hold of the pattern. I am looking for this pattern aswell


Link has already been given.
http://kadiejadeknittingdesigns.com/category_16/2/Baby-Boys.htm
Scroll down to #45.


----------



## mrs23b

littletreasure said:


> Go to www.kadiejadeknittingdesigns.com (Pattern #45) and you will find a pattern that is just what you are looking for. I've done it a couple of times and it is lovely (ignore the fact it says it is for a BOY!). Good luck.


Thanks it is just like it but would it fit a 6 month old weighing 12 lbs?
:sm09:


----------



## mrs23b

Thank You ALL very much. I'm going to figure out this pds to american money stuff & order it Again Thank you everybody Sue B


----------



## joankav

Marie de Klerk said:


> Did you get hold of the pattern. I am looking for this pattern aswell


I just downloaded the link from Galaxy crafts post. It is on page 4 almost at the bottom. It is in blue....just in case you were looking for it in yellow like the original post.????


----------

